
Why do most mammals need a scrotum to keep their sperm cool enough to be viable - ZeljkoS
https://www.quora.com/Why-do-most-mammals-need-a-scrotum-to-keep-their-sperm-cool-enough-to-be-viable-when-birds-which-are-also-warm-blooded-do-not?share=1
======
sharemywin
There are a lot of things in the world I want to know, I can decidedly say I
could go my entire life without knowing that and be perfectly ok.

